# Piranha's Will NOT eat...



## sjoseph (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello - I have 6 redbelly's and I cleaned their water about 2 days ago. Since cleaning out their tank, they have not and will not eat any type of food I put in the aquarium. I have tried brine shrimp, krill, beef heart, and minnows. They went about three days without eating and finally at about 20 small minnows. Is this common when you change the water in their aquarium? They seem to be healthy looking and still have coloring and the fins look ok.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I need to do?

Thank you for your time in advance.

Sam


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Post water levels and condition of the tanks.How much water did you change out of your tank % wise.If it's 3 days since they ate your not in trouble just quite yet.If you changed your water your levels might have spiked and caused stress to your fish.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with ronin. Check your water params before and after you change your water for a while just to see how bad it bounces the params around. Also you should probably never change more than 50% of your water at the same time.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Yup post your water params. Maybe you had an ammonia spike or something. When i do water changes i usually only do about 20 - 30%. Probably where you should do it.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I notice sometimes with my Ps after a water change or screwing around in the tank a bit they will not eat. I really think its because they're spooked a little. They come back around. Are your P's very skittish at the moment?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Everything work out?????


----------



## sjoseph (Dec 31, 2008)

So, they seem to be doing better, although they don't eat like they used to, they are starting to eat now. They were small when I got them and I guess they just went through a growth spurt and ate anything/everything I put in there.

They are starting to come around and eat better though. I did change over half the water, so I assume that was the problem.

Thank you all for your help; I greatly appreciate everyones feedback.

Sam


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

glad to here there doing better

If you have anymore questions just ask


----------

